# Strange orange dots?



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I found many sets of multiple orange dots (2mm) covered in fuzzy hairs on the java moss in my tank. They are string together in sets of 6, link a pearl necklace.
Anyone know what they are? if they are a danger to the shrimps? and how to get rid of them?

thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've never heard of anything like it. Maybe you should take a picture?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Mouldy food pellets perhaps?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Spores? Mosses (true) are known to propagate by spore production as well, so it's possible that you've got moss spores - I've seen it in my tank as well. They're small red-rusty orangish at the base of the branches of the moss, that occur singly or in pairs.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*spores...*

I get that on my java ferns as well.. I think its just spores from the plants..nothing to worry about... I've seen them on my java fern... I dont have java moss so cant say for java moss but for my java fern I get that...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I get that on my java ferns as well.. I think its just spores from the plants..nothing to worry about... I've seen them on my java fern... I dont have java moss so cant say for java moss but for my java fern I get that...


very reassuring. Thanks Laura.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you put up a pic.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cory said:


> Mouldy food pellets perhaps?


 Thats what I thought.lol


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Java fern spores are in the sori, brown structures on the underside of some mature leaves. In emersed leaves, these sori produce true spores, but under water young plants grow from them vegetatively, instead.

I've seen a photo of java moss sporangia. These are tiny brown oval structures on a thin brown stalk. I don't know if any aquatic ferns or mosses produce spores under water. Moss and fern spores usually germinate on a moist surface in humid air, but these plants have certainly had plenty of time to come up with other strategies.

At any rate, these things can't be both the spores of a moss and of a fern, so they are something else. If they aren't moldy food pellets, it would be interesting to learn what they actually are.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I've seen those too actually, though I only ever noticed them on the side that touches the glass. So I always seemed to assume that it was some form of attaching itself to things that are otherwise unattachable.

But reading all your posts here, I was probably dead wrong =P


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

lets me get a pic up so we can stop guessing, sorry guys.


----------



## KerriG123 (Dec 28, 2021)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I found many sets of multiple orange dots (2mm) covered in fuzzy hairs on the java moss in my tank. They are string together in sets of 6, link a pearl necklace.
> Anyone know what they are? if they are a danger to the shrimps? and how to get rid of them?
> 
> thanks





CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I found many sets of multiple orange dots (2mm) covered in fuzzy hairs on the java moss in my tank. They are string together in sets of 6, link a pearl necklace.
> Anyone know what they are? if they are a danger to the shrimps? and how to get rid of them?
> 
> thanks


I was googling this exact thing and came across your post. Any luck finding out what it is? I have the same thing.


----------

